# 36" Ariens 13 HP Honda $700



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

This caught my eye on Craigslist.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/5399110431.html


I currently run an MTD 12/33 which works fine on the 130 yard drive, but that machine looks nice.


Opinions?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd wanna investigate all that fresh orange paint and the reasons for it... but yeah that looks like a Monster.

Dunno about the price... the local guys will know more.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey, someone did it first....!
That is one of my to do projects.......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

At $1,200 you think they could have at least put a few of the decals back on it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats a great price i would get it. it probably was a bit rusty when he swapped the engine so he painted it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It's been on 3 days?? What is this world coming too?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah there are definitely a few things "off". That deflector control certainly doesn't look like Ariens OE. And I like the creative handle bracing. The paint looks like a MAACO special where they don't bother to mask anything.

On the other hand as long as it functions reasonably well, it's less than half the price of a new unit with the same specs!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looking at the parts diagram the chute is oem

https://www.partstree.com/parts/ari...-tecumseh-sn-003670-above/auger-and-impeller/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kind of the best of both worlds. Good sturdy Honda engine with a well built blower !!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

$1200 seems way off to me, but I'm picky. If you don't even take the deflector cable off before you spray bomb not much care was put into it. All the bolts and screws painted over will chip and peel when you need to replace all the bushings and bearings. The belt cover is not mounted on the left side, hole drilled through for the crank, half the chute crank rod is orange, half rust. The outside of the wheels are black, inside rust and white.
To me it looks like it was put together at deer camp over a weekend.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> At $1,200 you think they could have at least put a few of the decals back on it.


Guess I better start working on a plan fo the decals for my Yamaha YS828.... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

43128 said:


> thats a great price i would get it. it probably was a bit rusty when he swapped the engine so he painted it.


+ 1 with that (as long as everything works as supposed to).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There was an ST1032 with a GX390 engine for sale here in CT a few months back (believe it was $1350), must have sold since I haven't seen the add in a month or so.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

hsblowersfan said:


> + 1 with that (as long as everything works as supposed to).


I just don't get it, maybe I'm off here? Let's assume it has a brand new GX390 (clearly it is not) at approx. $750 full retail with shipping. This would be a $450 Ariens chassis:facepalm_zpsdj194qh (assuming $50 extra for the custom paint).


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

looks like the bucket took a good hit on the top left of the pic, and someone tried to bang it back..looks a little twisted in that direction too...could just be the pic...but I'm willing to bet that paint it hiding something...or a lot of things....think you can do a lot better for that kinda dough..


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hard to beat a Honda GX engine. I would feel better about it at 800-900 though. It does appear to have heavy use.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses folks, gonna pass.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I'm guessing it's due to the lack of decals, maybe the lack of interest but he's only asking $1,000 now.

A couple months of him dripping the price and I might even be able to afford it :icon-woo:


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

The fact that it's 50 and raining this afternoon probably didn't help...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Price reduced to $1000 !!! (still feels like a lot of dough...)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Folks, here's your chance. Price drop to $950 !!!!!

13 HP HONDA ENGINE 36"WIDE ARIENS SNOW BLOWER


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> _*He's only asking $1,000 now.
> 
> A couple months of him dripping the price and I might even be able to afford it *_:icon-woo:
> 
> Folks, here's your chance. Price drop to $950 !!!!!


It may come down enough to fit your budget........ :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know I'll live that long. I seem to get most of my gear around $50 :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

I still get a kick every time I see the running 827 Murray, elect start that is really in good condition and I won on ebay for a buck because no one else bid !! That and every other month or so someone will have a free 60s or 70s Ariens they want to give away. If only I moved a bit faster. My Ariens 832 was a Craigslist freebie with a cracked engine but everything else was good.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Down to $750.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/5399110431.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

WisconsinDave said:


> Down to $750.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/5399110431.html


K4F, your chance is getting closer... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, that's certainly getting closer to my price point.

Dave did you end up getting something or are you still in the market ??


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

I"m still using the old MTD 12/33, darn thing works just fine so I can't quite justify replacing it.


I have seriously thought about it, though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know that feeling :wub: When you already have something that big it's hard to justify spending that cash.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm curious how hard it would be to true up the replacement engine pulleys with the original machine, if it wasn't set up right.

Spacer plate to mount the engine on, and the correct length pulleys?

Or could it be a likely belt shredder, and that's why the price keeps dropping?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just my two cents, I think it's sitting there because there's been no snow so that dampens the demand and it's also getting to the point where if you have something that's working for you even marginally you can likely find better places to spend your money.

Winter clothing and snow blowers are already getting marked down to move them out as the spring stuff will be coming out soon.

He says it runs great so I doubt you'd have any problems with it shredding belts but if there was an alignment problem it could be as simple as loosening the mounting bolts and just re positioning a bit or shimming with washers or worst case having to drill new holes or install a mounting plate. All in all not a big deal. I guess from the looks of it I'm guessing he has the skills to do it right since it seems to have been taken apart and painted.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks, Kiss4afrog. I'll keep watching it, and debating. You're closer to him than me, you should get it ;P

That generation machine should have the 6 bladed impeller, correct?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

WisconsinDave said:


> That generation machine should have the 6 bladed impeller, correct?


Yes, that is correct. 14" 6 blade impeller.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd carefully check the bottom of that auger for cancer in the area where the scraper bar attaches, and where the bottom supports are welded, Especially since it was a Quick Respray. Great machines, but those are Prone to Rot Out in that area.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:icon-woo:Getting closer ..... $700 :icon-woo:


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

What do you think it's worth, Kiss4aFrog?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no clue. I buy cheap and long before it gets close to what I'd pay someone would buy it for the engine alone.

It looks to be a nice unit and if I was looking for something to do my driveway I'd likely go for it in the 400-500 range. But I have trouble getting into the shed for all the ones I have now. I have too many so I'm cheap. It needs to be big, different or classic for me to get interested. Since I'm sitting on four 32"s and one 30" now, big is a relative term.
I do need to get some fixed up and down the road but the problem in this area is no snow. No one is really buying out of need. No one really needs one and normally you have people who can't stand the idea of shoveling one more time and they're happy to shell out good money for one in good shape.
There aren't any cheap broken ones because no one is using theirs to break them. Usually there are a number of ventilated Tecumsehs on nice machines but not last year or this one.

Well, you know you're not that far away. :blush:

If you're interested in it I'd wait for one more price drop and then go take a look at it and inspect the heck out of it. Make a low offer but give reasons that reflect it's condition, point out flaws and dicker and be prepared to get a deal or go home without it and be happy either way. I don't think that machine in this market with no snow is worth 7 or 6.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Still there https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/5399110431.html

Thanks for your response, Kiss4aFrog.

We had 6 or 8 inches drop yesterday, some of it was packed in the drifts, and the old MTD 12/33 was riding up at times, going through the packed drifts. 

Do you think think the repowered Ariens would do better?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well I'm guessing it's due to the lack of decals, maybe the lack of interest but he's only asking $1,000 now.
> 
> A couple months of him dripping the price and I might even be able to afford it :icon-woo:


At that price, if I needed a big machine, I'd at least give it a look. I don't like that all the bolts and hardware are painted though. As jtclays said, all that's going to flake and peel when it needs maintenance. I'd go over it well before pulling the trigger.


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Down to $675, I'm surprised noone's jumped on it yet.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

$675 ?? Come on. Post $650 or better yet $600 :wavetowel2:

This area, no real snow last winter, no real snow this winter. And now we're in "tax time" ... so moneys going to be a bit tighter. A lot of folks if they have $700 cash might be more inclined to go to a box store and get a new shinny one on clearance rather than a used one. Have you noticed all the blowers at the big box stores have been on clearance for a bit now. They can't move all the inventory they have because they've sold so few. I have a Cub dealer just in town and he's got them outside as he's run out of storage room. I hate seeing new machines sitting outside month after month.

IMHO, I think it would climb the same as your MTD. Hard pack will make anything climb and only adding weight on the bucket and or trying to pull up will help.

Would like to try out one of the new Honda counter rotating auger models but they're not destined to make it here (yet).


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If you look at what that Honda costs alone it' not to bad of a deal if it's done right......


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

How hard is it to add an electric start to a GX 390?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This one looks to be in really nice shape for about the same money.

ariens deluxe 30 snowblower; very good condition; electic starter;


----------

